# rainwater capture info



## -JohnD- (Sep 16, 2012)

Found this and thought it would be of interest to anyone wanting to install a rainwater capture system.
http://www.twdb.state.tx.us/publications/reports/rainwaterharvestingmanual_3rdedition.pdf


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Downloaded. Thanks! We have a 250 gallon setup for gardening, nice info in the download.


----------



## -JohnD- (Sep 16, 2012)

The part I like is they go into potable use water also!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks, JohnD - great info! :2thumb:

I'll be downloading this and reading it more thoroughly. Water collection is something we've been working on, and we have plenty for our agricultural use, but we're stuck on the potability part.


----------



## CA357 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you. Downloaded.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I have had my copy since 2007 :thumbraise:


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks! I have down loaded the information and will read as soon as I can. With over fifty years experience collecting and drinking rain water I have a few insights. A metal roof is best. You can collect a measurable amount in a light rain, mist, fog, or even from the morning dew. A three tab roof will hold on to a surprising amount of water before allowing run off to the gutters. I know thousands of people that drink rain water daily. My parents are in their late 80's if there is any detrimental effect from rain water consumption I expect it will show up soon.


----------

